# Hello



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Morning all (just about morning in any case), I was pointed at this forum by a couple of NFRS people. I've been browsing the forum archives, but figured joining would be a better way to access more information and shared knowledge.

I've owned a number of pet fancy mice in the past, and will shortly be setting up for relatively small scale breeding. Just at the point now of researching, buying, and setting up the necessaries while my intended starting mice grow up enough to come to me.


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good morning and welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh good! I'm so glad they sent you here. Where are your starting mice coming from?


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for the welcomes



 Laigaie said:


> Where are your starting mice coming from?


They're coming from an experienced show breeder.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome! I'm so glad to hear it! I'm always so jealous of y'all UK folks, with breeders so much closer together than we have over in the states.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome Torin 



Laigaie said:


> Awesome! I'm so glad to hear it! I'm always so jealous of y'all UK folks, with breeders so much closer together than we have over in the states.


Yes, Laigaie, we sure are lucky here in the UK. To be fair, we mostly DO live hours away from each other but there is a cluster of us in the Midlands, myself, SarahC, Cait and SarahY and we are good pals. Heather is a regular visitor too and we all meet up regularly for mouse chat! Here is good for mouse chat with our overseas mousers


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome Torin, so exciting waiting for your first mice! What variety are you starting with?



WoodWitch said:


> To be fair, we mostly DO live hours away from each other


Hours away in England is nothing like over in America.... one thing I found out after I moved here. To put it in perspective, the state I live in is about the same size as the UK, maybe a little smaller and there is a whole massive 3 breeders that I know of apart from feeder breeders.

Going to a show would be like driving from the tip of Cornwall to the middle of Scotland for a lot of people here.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Welcome Torin, so exciting waiting for your first mice! What variety are you starting with?


Hello, sorry, I missed this question. Most of my starting mice are splodgy black and agouti F1s from an outcross between silver agouti and Dutch lines. I'm not breeding for show, so chinchilliated varieties in marked doesn't bother me.


----------

